# Florida Slot Car Racing - 2008



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes, there will be racing in 2008.

Again, my apologies for the delay in getting things all together. (I hate it when my job gets in the way of my hobby.  )

I will try to get with the track owners and fill in the rest of the 8 Race schedule this week. Plan on racing the second Saturday each month. (Spring Break in April).

*Schedule*

February 9th at Buddy Houser's *Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, FL*
March 8th at *John's Slot Car Garage* in *Riverview, FL*
April - *Spring Break*
May 10th at *Killer X Slot Cars* in *Homosassa, FL*
June 14th at *The Raceway.biz* in *Melbourne, FL*
July 12th at *Miracle Mile Raceways* in *Leesburg, FL*
August 9th at *TBD*
September 13th at *TBD*
October 11th at *TBD*
November 8th - *Awards Race* at *TBD*
The three *TBD* locations will be determined held at the tracks that *send* the most entries to the first five races.


*Participating Tracks*

John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL
Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
Killer X Slot Cars - Homosassa, FL
The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL
Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL

*Classes*
*Spec NASCAR (combined Novice & A.G.E.)*
_supply your own motor with a Spec armature - more details later
plastic molded interior required_
 

*Expert NASCAR*

_same as 2007_


*GTP*

_same as 2007_

*Box 12*

_same as 2007_


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

So I'm taking it by reading this that in the AGE division of NASCAR that the motors don't have to be sealed anymore?

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Mike R said:


> So I'm taking it by reading this that in the AGE division of NASCAR that the motors don't have to be sealed anymore?
> 
> Mike R


Correct. Pete Crawley is working with Dan DeBella at Pro Slot to create a 16D arm that is specifically tagged for this series. Local raceways should have them in two to three weeks.


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Hmmm...this is going to be interesting. Non sealed 16D which means tagged arm (probably Chinese), but magnets can be changed and stock endbell and can have to be used. Now is Expert Nascar going to be Super 16D's??
I can't find the rules thread from last year on the Florida site..I think it got deleted.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

It will actually be a tagged American arm that's the diameter of a Chinese arm. They'll all be set at the same timing - probably in the 35 degree range. And I'm not sure if they'll be balanced. Magnets and endbell hardware have to stay true to their manufacturer. No swapping of Parma and Pro Slot parts for example.


Expert NASCAR will continue to use an American arm 16D that allows a lot more flexibility. Flexibility that's really pretty limited to the sponsored racers.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Second Saturday is AWESOME for me, means no conflict with my other hobby!

Mike, here's last year's regs (I'll finish getting results for 2007 up later this week):
http://www.inisfail.com/~neflslotcars/myseries/index.htm


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for giving that web address, Eric. I could remember some of the rules, but not all of them. I'm not going to be running expert, that's for sure, but it's nice to know what I have to have for the Series if I travel to some of the other tracks.

Mike R


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Hey fellas- ever get the HO track running... Still waiting... -Marc


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

I think Buddy had it in shortly after they opened up in the fall of '06, but it didn't go over that well so it's no longer there. All that's there now is the 1/24 Hillclimb track.

Mike R


----------

